# Mettrum ad ? appropriateness



## AJFitzpatrick (11 Mar 2014)

Just wondering if the Mettrum ad for medicinal marihuana had gone through any kind of a review process before going up? While I have no problem with it either way, it may strike some as contradictory to the drug policies of the Canadian Armed forces.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Mar 2014)

Mettrum was explicitly approved. While the content of the ad may be iffy to some, they are a direct pay advertiser. The way I see it is that I'd rather draw funds from an advertiser than from the membership.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Mar 2014)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Just wondering if the Mettrum ad for medicinal marihuana had gone through any kind of a review process before going up? While I have no problem with it either way, it may strike some as contradictory to the drug policies of the Canadian Armed forces.





			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Mettrum was explicitly approved. While the content of the ad may be iffy to some, they are a direct pay advertiser. The way I see it is that I'd rather draw funds from an advertiser than from the membership.



Also remember:



> Unofficial site, not associated with DND.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Mar 2014)

Perhaps now is the time to subscribe, so Mike is not beholden to any 'questionable' advertisers.  


Thank you Mettrum   :nod:


----------

